# Spiritual Name



## Hukum Kaur (Jan 2, 2006)

how do i change the stting? I am no longer liv, i am Hukum kaur
Sat Naam


----------



## Admin (Jan 3, 2006)

Done !! Rest of your information remains the same.  Please notify us if there are any changes.

Regards


----------



## Projectwear (Feb 5, 2006)

keep it the same it is as good as it is going to get


----------

